# 2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?



## Sunjy (25. April 2013)

*2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?*

Grüße


Folgendes hab ich vor. Ich möchte in einem Game ein Makro mit meiner Maus laufen lassen und gleichzeitig aber dabei etwas anderes machen können ohne das Mausmakro dabei zu unterbrechen. 

Sprich ich bräuchte 2 Ebenen im Windows. 1 untere für das Game mit Mausmakro und eine 2 zum Arbeiten Filme schaun zocken ect. Und für die 2 natürlich eine unabhängige maus.

Ergo müsste ebene eins komplett autarg mit dem Marko laufen und ich einen 2 Mauszeiger für die 2 ebene haben den ich mit meiner normalen Maus steuern kann ohne das die erste Ebene davon beeinflusst ist.


So Chefs.. wie mach ich das^^


----------



## elpadre (25. April 2013)

*AW: 2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?*

kannst du das Makro alternativ mit Tastenkürzeln anstelle von Mousemovement programmieren? 

ggf. kannst du die Filme ja dann über eine Virtual Machine laufen lassen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. April 2013)

*AW: 2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?*

Das wird nicht gehen.
Es ist zwar prinzipiell möglich 2 Mäuse an einen PC anzuschließen und damit EINEN Zeiger zu steuern - aber 2 Mauszeiger gibts deswegen nicht.

Auch wären die Probleme die Windows damit hätte schwierig zu lösen.
Allein schon welches Fenster den Fokus hätte wäre schwer zu klären.

Das mit der VM wäre prinzipiell vielleicht möglich.
Allerdings verliert, wenn man in der VM was anklicken würde, wahrscheinlich das Game im "normalen" Windows den Fokus.



ADD:
Ich hab jetzt das gefunden:
http://www.heise.de/download/multimouse-multiple-cursors-1172642.html

Aber ob das in einem Game und mit Makros funktioniert - Keine Ahnung.
Und es kostet halt auch ne Stange Geld und man braucht nen 2. Rechner dafür.


Das hier hat unter XP funktioniert.
http://de.computerhilfsmittel.wikia.com/wiki/CPNMouse
Aber obs unter 7 auch läuft?


----------



## elpadre (25. April 2013)

*AW: 2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ADD:
> Ich hab jetzt das gefunden:
> MultiMouse - Multiple Cursors, Download bei heise
> 
> ...



das wäre ja sinnfrei. Dann könnte er ja gleich mit einem Rechner das Makro laufen lassen ingame, und mit dem anderen Knecht nen film glotzen.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

*AW: 2 Mauszeiger unabhängig voneinander arbeiten lassen?*

Schlecht Programmierter Hack / Bot, wenn du es über Mousemovement machen musst.


----------

